
Privacy is tech’s latest marketing strategy - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/09/26/privacy-is-techs-latest-marketing-strategy/
======
zaroth
The picture of FBI Director James Comey alone is worth the click. I assume it
is a wildly popular meme on reddit right now.

